# Thinking about 2nd time adoption.



## snowbell (Sep 29, 2013)

Hi all, ive been hanging around this site for while and found lots of great info. Basically after ttc for yrs/IVF resulting in miscarriage we decided to adopt. Our DS came to us in 2011. Weve recently been thinking bout adopting again however this wk weve found out via ** that birth parents have had another child. We presuming BP' s have turned their lives around and all is well with them. Does anyone know if its protocol for adoptive parents to be notified of sibling birth ? or are we only told if theres a potential problem ? Thanx


----------



## Wyxie (Apr 10, 2013)

You should be notified in writing of any sibling birth.  Ss can be very slow about this.  I would contact ss and find out what the situation is.  Wyxie xx


----------



## Mummy DIY Diva (Feb 18, 2012)

You should be informed at some point regardless because it will need adding to your sons life story book if nothing else.  Even if no letter box contact or anything occurs between them then he should still be told each time bm has another child.  That's what our SW has said.  She also said that most of the time if the child is being removed you would be offered first refusal (within reason obviously not for number 7 etc). However that isn't as black and white. The other thing to bare in mind is late miscarriages will be far more common in that group of women due to negative life style choices so not hearing doesn't mean they aren't informing you the situation could change x x


----------



## Mummy DIY Diva (Feb 18, 2012)

Sorry scrap the last bit just realised you said have had not are having x x


----------



## MummyElf (Apr 11, 2013)

I would have thought they'd have told you, but like wyxie said, SS can be slow to say the least so I'd ring them x


----------



## snowbell (Sep 29, 2013)

Hi thanks for your advice, we have just sent our yrly letter (letterbox contact), be interesting to see if we receive anything back. When we agreed to indirect/letter box contact we were asked if we wished to be notified of any births,deaths etc relating to birth parents & families, we def said yes to this because as you say its all part of our sons story.Thanx again ladies.


----------

